# Casa Berninzon, Barranco. Hoy Restaurant Maximiliano



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El gusto de la tradición









Casa Berninzon, Julio 2006

Construida de 1875 a 1895, la antigua Casa Berninzon hoy alberga el restaurante Maximiliano. El diseño interior, simple y contemporáneo acompaña la arquitectura de esta casa barranquina









*UN SIMÉTRICO COMEDOR. Las palmeras ubicadas en hilera al centro del espacio organizan la distribución del comedor de tal manera que las bancas, mesas y sillas se repiten a cada lado, dándose la espalda. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) *

La conocida casa Berninzon de Barranco alberga hoy, luego de una labor de planificación y adaptación, el restaurante Maximiliano. De tipo rancho y villa y con esquema estilístico de influencia neoclásica y ecléctica --como muchas de las edificaciones de comienzos del siglo pasado y finales del antepasado-- esta es una de las casas más antiguas y representativas del distrito, como cuenta el arquitecto y especialista en restauración Aldo Lértora. 









*LA FACHADA. Las escaleras curvas se repiten a modo de espejo hacia la galería techada. *

*El proceso*

Fueron unos cinco meses de trabajo en equipo con el INC para elaborar una propuesta que cumpliera con los requisitos del instituto y la municipalidad, cuenta el mismo Maximiliano Lemos, uno de los dueños del restaurante. El arquitecto Miguel Wakeham estuvo a cargo del planteamiento, de la ejecución de la obra y de la albañilería en general --tanto de la nueva cocina y los baños, como del resto de requisitos por considerar y cumplir, al tratarse de una edificación patrimonial--. Además, Antonio Montoya desarrolló el planteamiento y ejecutó la iluminación de la fachada.









*TONOS CÁLIDOS. Puffs en anaranjado y hueso, junto a la madera oscura. *

Maximiliano explica que la identidad de la cocina (mediterránea fusión peruana) nació de la arquitectura y los materiales de la casa. Y así como en esta se integró quincha y pino oregón, en la cocina se hacen mixturas y maridajes de esta misma naturaleza intercontinental. Adoptar una casa antigua y no construir un local nuevo, supuso un reto distinto al que hubiera supuesto la construcción de un local. De cierto modo, el interés y el valor de esta propuesta residen en la valoración de nuestro patrimonio y en la influencia de su identidad en la cocina. 









*EL BAR. Un mobiliario de líneas rectas acompaña la arquitectura. *

*Una simple composición*

El diseño interior, a cargo de Raquel Huertas del Pino, es sencillo y, ante todo, funcional. La diseñadora estaba al tanto de que un diseño elaborado o cualquier tipo de competencia con la arquitectura no la llevaría a otro fin que el fracaso. Por tanto, se trata de un diseño contemporáneo y simple en el que priman la madera y las líneas rectas, sin llegar a una expresión minimalista. 









*ARAÑA DE CRISTAL. Única pieza original de la casa. *

El mobiliario no fue fruto exclusivo de una preferencia estética. Estudios de antropometría influyeron en las formas y proporciones, como también lo hizo el uso específico que estas piezas habrían de recibir y las funciones que debían cumplir. Se optó por tonos oscuros y cálidos para complementar la madera original.

El uso que habría de recibir cada espacio obedeció a la propuesta del INC, como nos cuenta la diseñadora. Algunos espacios más formales que otros componen el diseño general del restaurante y evitan caer en un diseño reiterativo.









*LATERALES. Las mesas se ubican junto a la pared. *

Filas de palmeras ocupan el centro del comedor principal --de tal manera que dividen y organizan el espacio-- flanqueadas por las mesas, bancas y sillas respectivas. Se priorizó la entrada de luz y se complementó con algunas luminarias sobredimensionadas que conversaran con los altos techos de la casa, integrando, así, arquitectura y mobiliario y sus respectivas escalas. 

La única pieza original de la casa, una araña de cristal, fue ubicada en la cava, como elemento antiguo en el diseño actual. Se invirtieron los papeles en este espacio: en vez de escenario original y piezas contemporáneas, se trató de un diseño actual en el que protagoniza esta pieza, junto, por supuesto, con las 800 botellas de vino que contiene la cava. 

*Sobre el estilo* 

La restauración de la Casa Berninzon de tipo rancho o villa y esquema estilístico de influencia neoclásica y ecléctica --realizada entre 1993 y 1996 a cargo del ingeniero Ricardo Tejerina--, sacó a relucir su belleza y cuidó sus interiores. Tuvo como resultado, sin duda, un balance positivo. 

Ahora bien, el arquitecto y especialista en restauración Aldo Lértora comenta que la decisión de exponer la madera de la fachada no corresponde al estilo original de la casa, ya que las fachadas tipo rancho y villa se basaban en la monocromía. 

Por lo general, la madera utilizada no estaba pensaba para mostrarse, sino que era, más bien, utilizada como material de construcción y pintada de los mismos tonos claros que los muros, y a veces, de tal modo que se pareciera al mármol blanco de los pasos y contrapasos de las escaleras, imitando las edificaciones clásicas.


Rafaela Maggiolo de Almenara


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo conocí ésta casa hace 17 años, pues mi abuela alquilaba un cuarto en el sótano como depósito. En ese entonces era habitada por una familia. Siempre me fascinó. Me da mucho gusto que haya sido restaurada en su totalidad. Ahora forma parte del circuito de restaurantes y bares de la avenida San Martín: Antíca tratoría, La Posada del Angel, entre algunos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Me parece excelente... Hay otra casa que vi por la tele. También la habían transformado en restaurant y se veía mostro.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Los socios de ese restaurantes osn antiguos trabajdores de La Carreta, uno de ellos es un argentino Maxi que era mozo y luego trabajó en la Tienda y el otro es Raffo que era el chef.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Los socios de ese restaurantes osn antiguos trabajdores de La Carreta, uno de ellos es un argentino Maxi que era mozo y luego trabajó en la Tienda y el otro es Raffo que era el chef.


Tú conoces a prácticamente toda la farándula y empresariado peruano.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ALA!!! si note q esa casa la habian restaurado pero no sabia q habia quedado tan bien por dentro!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tú conoces a prácticamente toda la farándula y empresariado peruano.


Sebvill TeVe tan tan tan tan tan XD. Llama al Sebvillfono 442XD ajajajaja xD.

Sobre el thread, la verdad ha quedado muy linda la casa, una excelente labor de restauracion.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La Carreta es feudo de la familia de SEBVILL*

Bruno : Es cierto lo que comenta SEBVILL,aparte que La Carreta es ahora "el point" de mi promo de colegio...



J Block said:


> Tú conoces a prácticamente toda la farándula y empresariado peruano.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

esda casa la han remodelado ya ace tiempooooo


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Barranco asentándose como el Distrito Bohemio*

Me alegra que Barranco siga con esa tendencia de ser el "districto overnight" de Lima... què bueno !!!.... Gran acierto de "Maximiliano" por elegir la Casona Berninzon.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

...=)


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tú conoces a prácticamente toda la farándula y empresariado peruano.


Que puedo decir, he tenido la oportunidad de conocer varias personas importantes.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que acogedor ese lugar. es lo qeu llaman "lounge" cierto?. se ve muy high


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*me encanta esta casa...*

que bien que la tengan tan bien restaurada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

D_flandes said:


> que acogedor ese lugar. es lo qeu llaman "lounge" cierto?. se ve muy high


Es un restaurant-lounge.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hace unas semanas en Linea y punto dieron un informe de cómo diseñaron el local respetando el estilo de la casa, en serio se ve muy bonito y moderno tambien


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------

